# June's Photo Contest - Voting poll



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Please vote for your favorite picture. Poll will be open until* July 4, 2012*.

*akgolden*








*Alank*








*Allan's Girl*








*Always51*








*AmbikaGR*








*Brens29*








*Cathy's Gunner*








*Claire's Friend*








*elly*








*eslucky*








*Finn's Fan*








*Golden&Yorkie*








*Goldhaven*








*hvgoldens*








*Ivyacres*








*kwit*








*Laurie*








*Midasmom*








*Mileysmom*








*momtoMax*








*mrmooseman*








*olik*








*Penny's Mom*








*rik*








*Sameli102*








*Simtek*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nothing better than kids and goldens together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures everyone. It was so hard to choose!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Lots of winners there, what a tough choice!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Love them all!!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Love them all, but I have a soft spot for the white faces!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That was really hard to just pick one! I had to go with the one where the dog's look of devotion to the child was key.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pics! Lots of Love in these!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, very very hard choice again as usual........

Love seeing kids and Goldens together.

They're all winners and so very precious.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

1 day left to vote.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

The Winner if this contest was *Goldhaven*

You can send a PM to *Tobysmommy* as to what you want the next photo contest to be about. I am not sure if *Tobysmommy* is back around yet with internet or not so this next contest may be getting a later start.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm had a hard time voting, because there are too many beauties here! Congratulations to Goldhaven!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a little bit late but I was on vacation. 
Congrats Goldhaven; a beautiful photo !


----------

